# Hannibal Lecter Mask



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Where was this when I dressed up as Hannibal 2 years ago...I got stuck with some stupid looking plastic one. Anyway, thats a pretty cool mask.


----------



## halloshow (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a friend of mine from SC with that kind of mask in pic, but I will post his pic here later.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Not bad for $30! I am seriously thinking of buying that mask.


----------



## halloshow (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is a pic of him!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

halloshow said:


> Here is a pic of him!


NICE! I like it!!!


----------



## halloshow (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, ter_ran!


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

hahahaha awesome!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool mask. And not a bad price.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Very Cool, do they come in Kids sizes? Just joking, umm


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hahahahahahhahahahaha i was really seriously thinking of getting that.. and wearing it to work lol yeah with the straight jaket too.. my luck id get sent home lol hahahah nice though


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

We used to carry that fiberglass version, but don't anymore due to getting a lot of complaints about fit. The mask is not very symetrical... one side is shaped differently, and when I tried several on I found they really dug into my cheek just under my eye leaving a deep mark within seconds.


----------



## dawgjanet (Jun 2, 2010)

I love Hannibal!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

just seeing the masks makes me wanna watch the movie .... heheheheheh tempting


----------

